# Pentax K-5 high ISO examples form photokina



## CWyatt (Sep 25, 2010)

Pentax K-5 high ISO examples from photokina:

K-5 & 645D photos - PentaxForums.com

(not my photos)
You can look at the thread or here are a few highlights.



ISO 800 (I think in-camera jpeg with some amount of camera NR):

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/Camus1986/K-5/ISO800.jpg



ISO 1600 (I think in-camera jpeg with some amount of camera NR):

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/Camus1986/K-5/ISO1600.jpg



ISO 3200 (I think in-camera jpeg with some amount of camera NR):

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/Camus1986/K-5/ISO3200.jpg




ISO 12800 (I think in-camera jpeg with some amount of camera NR):

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/Camus1986/K-5/ISO12800.jpg


ISO 51200 (I think in-camera jpeg with some amount of camera NR):

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/Camus1986/K-5/ISO51200.jpg



RAW (DNG) ISO 51200:

http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/Camus1986/K-5/RAWISO51200.jpg


----------



## CWyatt (Sep 25, 2010)

My own noise reduction on the jpeg from the RAW at ISO 51200:
http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz194/Camus1986/K-5/RAWISOreduction.jpg


----------

